# iPod Touch 5 musiques disparues



## spoutniker (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

La musique qui est présente sur mon iPod touch 5 n'est plus accessible à partir de l'app "musique". Lorsque je connecte l'iPod à mon macbook, la musique apparait dans l'onglet "On this iPod" d'iTunes mais les morceaux sont grisés.

Comment faire ?

merci,


----------

